# Beat the Winter Blues wtih Detailer's Domain - 20% off.



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Hey all!

If you are like me right now you're feeling down from the cold, snowy, wet weather.

I hope this will cheer you up a bit and get you out of the WINTER BLUES.

Here's a 20% off coupon to help you during these times.
*
Promo code- WINTER*

Start Date: Now
End Date: Jan 22, 2011 (midnight eastern time)

Here are some items to check out -

3 Plus 1 Deals
Microfibers
Ice Scrapers and Snow Removal Brushes
Victoria Wax
Autoglym
Uber Foam Pads
Kwazar Mercury Pro Bottles
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
Optimum No Rinse

Enjoy and Stay Warm!


----------

